# Unlocked Android phone



## Willie37 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, I'll be traveling to Cebu, and Boracay in a couple of months, and I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the types of phones that can be purchased? Primarly an unlocked Android smart phone that could be used in the States. 

A year ago when I was there I was not in the market for a new phone, but I remember seeing Myphone's and Cherry models. Do either of them have an unlocked option or are they strictly for use with Philippine carriers?

I'm not looking for anything too fancy, but one that I can use with one of the no contract options that are popping up here. I'm just not one to need state of the art tech, or be locked into contracts.

Thanks about any advice you all might have.

Willie


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Me, I scrounged up un-used GSM phones from friends and family they had upgraded from. Bought unlock codes online for a buck and viola PI cell phones once the PI sim is installed. Old blackberrys are cheap online and will work here.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Willie37 said:


> Hi, I'll be traveling to Cebu, and Boracay in a couple of months, and I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the types of phones that can be purchased? Primarly an unlocked Android smart phone that could be used in the States.
> 
> A year ago when I was there I was not in the market for a new phone, but I remember seeing Myphone's and Cherry models. Do either of them have an unlocked option or are they strictly for use with Philippine carriers?
> 
> ...


Many, many dual sim gsm phones (android and java) available at good prices and all are sold unlocked!


----------



## Willie37 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, I never thought about looking for unlock codes. Any idea whether or not there are unlock codes for the Myphones? I think it would funny to tell people I had a Myphone, and then when think I misspoke show them that my phone is actually called that. 

Otherwise, I want to be able to use it when I travel there, but really I need to get a new phone for home in the US, and I just am looking for something I can unlock for here.

I'll research those unlock codes though. that just might be the route I go.

Thanks again


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Many, many dual sim gsm phones (android and java) available at good prices and all are sold unlocked!


My wife and I are currently using Cherry Mobile androids and I have looked at MyPhone (there are many others). Just find one in the price range you want with features & android version you want. They aren't locked. I'd make sure its not a newly released model so spare batteries are available.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

In the Philippines it is called “open line” not “unlock”. all the phones are open-line in the stores unless you buy one from a provider.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would just buy one at Best Buy (you can get something for less than $100) and bring it with you. The phones here are not that great of a deal and any brand name stuff costs more than the states by at least 25%


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I would just buy one at Best Buy (you can get something for less than $100) and bring it with you. The phones here are not that great of a deal and any brand name stuff costs more than the states by at least 25%


Check Ebay!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jon1 said:


> I would just buy one at Best Buy (you can get something for less than $100) and bring it with you. The phones here are not that great of a deal and any brand name stuff costs more than the states by at least 25%


That is a very good point no one has mention. There is a import tax on all electronic items coming into the Philippines. I go back to the USA once or twice a year and bring them back with me. Amazon has low prices and on weekend sale fry’s electronics are great to besides those already mention.


----------

